# Muskoka Lakes swim find JD Brown bottle



## RCO (Jul 8, 2018)

checked a location near a hotel the other day and found an old bottle hidden in the sand when I was swimming around the docks . you could just see the outline of a bluish coloured bottle and I assumed it must be something old as everytime before when I see that colour in the sand its a really old bottle 

although at this specific location I haven't really found many truly old bottles , mostly modern beer bottles and some soda's from the 50's-60's , so it was somewhat of a surprise to actually find a good one 

as JD Brown or Brown's beverages ( Gravenhurst ) were the dominate bottler for this area , its pretty common to find there bottles here . although this is only the second time I have found this specific bottle intact . last time I found one was 4 years ago when I found one hidden in the sand in similar conditions in another park on a different lake 


I'd assume this bottle was used in the 1900's-1910's era , although not really sure when they stopped using it , its actually not for pop but Spring Water is embossed on the back . it was one of there main products here well before bottled water was popular


----------



## Diggin4ever (Jul 11, 2018)

Nice find..


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jul 18, 2018)

Very nice one!  The glass is in great condition as well.  Yeah it probably dates to around 1900-1920, maybe a few years on either side.  I'd be curious to see a picture of the back, I don't often see bottles like that with back embossing.


----------



## RCO (Jul 18, 2018)

it just says "spring water "  ,

 there is also some colour variations of this bottle or at least bottles that have the same design on the front that are " clear " and not aqua like this one , not sure if those ones say spring water on the back too or if its just the aqua ones ( but I don't currently have one but have seen them before )


----------



## RCO (Jul 22, 2018)

went back for another swim at this location , only found a couple of bottles in the sand , 2 were just semi modern beer bottles from the 60's or 70's . 

also found this bottle , was hidden very deep in the sand , not sure of its exact age or what would of been in it . has no markings at all but around 6 -7 oz in size , almost like a dark olive colour


----------



## sandchip (Jul 29, 2018)

Looks like you've found yourself a good spot!


----------



## RCO (Aug 3, 2018)

went back to this location , actually found 10 bottles which is a lot for that location but none were especially interesting , a coca cola , 2 browns beverages , Canada dry , up town by pure spring ( broken green bottle )  ,  small white jar , ketchup bottle , small green bottle and some older beer bottles 

not pictured also found a 1977 American quarter , was surprised to find it as I was 8 or 9 feet down at the time and not that close to the docks , have found a number of Canadian quarters lately but odd to find an American one


----------

